# SNOWING AGAIN



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

HERE IN EAST TEXAS  NORTH OF LONGVIEW WE HAVE 16 INCH OF SNOW AND STILL SNOWING YESTERDAY LOW WAS -2


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> HERE IN EAST TEXAS  NORTH OF LONGVIEW WE HAVE 16 INCH OF SNOW AND STILL SNOWING YESTERDAY LOW WAS -2


Here in jersey we have a healthy 1 foot base. More snow to come this Friday. Same storm that you had.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here in jersey we have a healthy 1 foot base. More snow to come this Friday. Same storm that you had.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


ONE GOOD THING WE WILL BE IN THE  60,S NEXT WEEK


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 17, 2021)

8 o 10 in here in SE Michigan. Maybe 35 degrees nxt wk. Wooooo!


----------



## MotherMucker (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here in jersey we have a healthy 1 foot base. More snow to come this Friday. Same storm that you had.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Howdy Jersey! WestChester over here and REALLY antsy to get this ground cleared up!!!


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> 8 o 10 in here in SE Michigan. Maybe 35 degrees nxt wk. Wooooo!


US TEXAN IS NOT YUSD TO ALL OF THIS SNOW & COLD IT HAD STAYED LONG ENOUGH IT TIME IT GO BACK NORTH


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

MotherMucker said:


> Howdy Jersey! WestChester over here and REALLY antsy to get this ground cleared up!!!


I AM READ TO GO DIG BOTTLES


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

MotherMucker said:


> Howdy Jersey! WestChester over here and REALLY antsy to get this ground cleared up!!!


It's unanimous then, I can't wait til spring arrives. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> US TEXAN IS NOT YUSD TO ALL OF THIS SNOW & COLD IT HAD STAYED LONG ENOUGH IT TIME IT GO BACK NORTH


How would you like to come out to your car in the morning and see this! My Malibu chilling. This happens everytime it snows heavily. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How would you like to come out to your car in the morning and see this! My Malibu chilling. This happens everytime it snows heavily.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


THAT IS UNREAL THAT MAKE ME GLAD I LIVE IN TEXAS WERE THIS HAPPEN EVERY 30 OR 40 YEAR


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> THAT IS UNREAL THAT MAKE ME GLAD I LIVE IN TEXAS WERE THIS HAPPEN EVERY 30 OR 40 YEAR


Wish I could migrate with the birds every winter. I have a couple more years before that happens. I always figure I will move to a warmer latitude. Someday.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's unanimous then, I can't wait til spring arrives.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


BOBBY  WE WILL BE IN THE 70S BY MIDDLE NEXT WEEK


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> BOBBY  WE WILL BE IN THE 70S BY MIDDLE NEXT WEEK


My brothers water went back on last night. No water since Monday he said it would be good to shower. Which is good, we've been getting alot of complaints from the cattle. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Feb 24, 2021)

Snow has already come and gone here on the Olympic Peninsula; but not before I had to spend a day removing ice dams from almost entire runs of the totally inappropriate California-style gutters on my late parents' house, which was built in 1974. The separate shop, built more than a decade later, has conventional metal gutters not subject to the same problem.

I usually remember to clean or at least inspect gutters and downspouts in late Fall for leaves, conifer needles and cones, moss clumps and such. However, because the conditions are uncommon, I only think about the ice dams on the house when I step out the back door and into the drizzle of water flowing over the roof edge.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 24, 2021)

I feel for Texans because they're simply not equipped to deal with that kind of snow. And why would they be? Here in Calgary, we set a daily snowfall record. The day with the single greatest dump of snow we ever had was not in December, not in January, not in February, not in March. Nope, we set the record in early September, during the summer!


----------

